# I need some help with selecting



## abax (May 7, 2016)

a pink Phrag. with the lovely undulating petals. I think
Dot posted one some time ago, but have forgotten the
name of the plant. I'd like some suggestions please.


----------



## Justin (May 7, 2016)

Was it Nichole Tower? That is more orange/peach though.


----------



## Silvan (May 7, 2016)

Was it this one?
Phrag. Gail Dytrych
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34462


Also, the Phragmipedium Peruflora's Saltimbanco is pink with undulated petals :







But it's not a small/medium size plant :





I think that Glen as both of those crosses.


----------



## abax (May 8, 2016)

YES! I believe your suggestion of the Gail is exactly right.
I don't care over much for the form of the Saltimbanco.
I'll have to check Piping Rock again. Thank you Silvan.


----------

